# male or female



## robmd1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi all i joined here last year after getting an adult pair of Azureus, there goin great I have froglets now from them.. thats not the prob though.. I just bought a pair of cobalt tincs an im hopin i got a pair but im still not very good at tellin males an females.. they are wc an look to be adult size the bigger of the two has bigger front toe pads, the one thats alil smaller has narrower front toe pads. i have a few pics if anyone wants to give there opinion if there male or female.
The one on the left was sold to me as a female the one on the right a male.
























this is another pic of the one sold as a male..









Thanks for any input on this


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm still a rookie, but from what I've read, understood, and experienced with my tincs so far...the one on left is female and one on right is male. Judging by toe pads alone. The left one(female) has smaller toe pads and the male has much wider, heart-shaped toe pads. Hopefully someone experienced will confirm or correct me.

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's a great image from Josh's for it...










And a link to the full article... Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Sexing Dart Frogs

-Chris


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Left female, right male. 

They look great!


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey...are you the same robmd1 from chameleon forums???


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Left- f. Right-m


----------



## robmd1 (Jul 21, 2012)

erik s said:


> Hey...are you the same robmd1 from chameleon forums???


 hi Erik an yup same one im branchin out alil..

thanks everyone for ya input i was hopin i got it rite...i used that article from josh frogs..


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

robmd1 said:


> hi Erik an yup same one im branchin out alil..
> 
> thanks everyone for ya input i was hopin i got it rite...i used that article from josh frogs..


Nice!!! We have another "Chamelo-frogger"!!!!


----------

